# panic disorder?



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi i was just wondering if anyone else has been diagnosed with panic disorder? i have acid reflux AND ibs-c . when my acid reflux flares i get severe chest pain ( think heartattack ) which causes panic attacks. does this happen to anyone else and if so can you tell me what helps with it? i read that valium can help but i dont know alot about that . i have tried valerian suppliments but for some reason they keep me awake at night . thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have used ativan and also went to therapy to learn how to stop the attack before it starts. Are you on prevacid or prilosec or any type of acid medicine? I used to hyperventilate and my left arm would go numb. I really thought I was having a heart attack. After numerous tests I no longer worry that it is my heart. Take Care. Mindy


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Mindy - thank you so much for replying ! yes i just started nexium . today is day three - not sure how long you have to take it to feel full effect but it does seem to have helped ALOT . and yes - mine feels JUST like heartattack too - thankfully they have done the whole battery of tests at ER to rule that out already . im going to ask my dr. about the meds you mentioned . again thanks so much ! Kerry


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Kerry,Wanted to add that I just got put on previcid and it has been working wonderfully. If Nexium doesn't continue to work you could ask about that. Are you on any anti-depressants? They can also help with panic attacks - at least they do for me. I have been on Celexa for 5 years now. Started out on 20mg but am up to 60mg now. Wouldn't be able to live my life without them.


----------



## 18442 (Mar 31, 2007)

hi Kerry, I was wondering if you ever get heart "flutters"? I get them all the time and it feels like my heart wants to stop. Totally freaks me out. I take celexa 20mg.and it keeps me sane for the most part. Anxiety really sucks to live with. At least I know that I'm not the only one. Having anxiety and thinking no one knows what it's like is hard.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi mindy , holly , thank you both for giving some input - yes i do get the flutter feelings usually only when im having the pain from the reflux but it can be just from THINKING about the pain lol . my dr. wants me to wait to try anything for the anxiety / panic attacks till we see if the nexium stopping the chest pain calms them down also . easy for him to say when HIS chest doesnt feel like its going to explode lol. i have started using valerian again even though it tends to keep me awake at least it helps keep me calm . any clue how long it takes nexium to really kick in and get rid of these pains? thanks for all your help - hope your both feeling well today ! Kerry


----------



## 14974 (Mar 23, 2007)

DON'T CONSUME TOMATO PRODUCTS. THEY WILL PRODUCE THE PANIC SYMPTOMS. I HAVE THAT SAME PROBLEM, BUT NOT ANYMORE B/C I STOPPED THE KETCHUP, TOMATO SAUCE, PIZZA, ORANGE JUICE AND LEAFY GREENS. MY LIFE HAS IMPROVED A GREAT DEAL, YOURS CAN TOO. I HAD SUFFERED THAT FOR 13 YEARS BEFORE I WAS DIAGNOSED WITH NERD-NON EROSIVE REFLUX. I ALSO LOST 20 LBS IN 6 MONTHS. I DO TAKE NEXIUM 40MG. I AM HAPPY I DON'T HAVE THAT BODY PAIN AND THE PANIC ATTACKS THAT COME W/ IT ANYMORE. I STILL HAVE IBS BUT NOT AS BAD. HOPE I HELPED


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

It definitely feels like you're having a heart attack. The dr. put me on 14-day course of Prilosec the first er visit I made thinking I was dying!Whenever I feel like I'm starting on the acid reflux thing again, I retreat myself. Some people have to always stay on it, and if it's working, keep doing it. If you don't get the attack, you won't have to worry about the panic attack, because it is a scary thing! Hope you all feel better!


----------

